# New Braunfels Restoration



## sonnyway (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Folks! 

Over the weekend, I scored a New Braunfels Offset Smoker for $50 on the craigslist. It's made with heavy gage steel. What I found different than other New Braunfels Model is that this grill is mixed with stainless steel, square firebox (stainless steel led & ashtray), with heavy gage steel legs.   I'm planning to restore it like new with few mods. I tried to find out what model I have but could not find any like mine yet.  If you know of the model, I’ll be very grateful for any info.

I looking forward to learn how to mod and BBQ from this site.

I appreciate any tips : ) 

Take care,

Sonny


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 10, 2010)

Sonny welcome to SMF glad you joined us. Looks like you got a great deal. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## eman (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to SMF!!!

 Never seen that model NB before.

 But there's lots of things i've never seen. (Or will have admit to seeing)


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 10, 2010)

Sonny, Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 11, 2010)

First off Welcome Sonny to SMF. Nice smoker for what again. You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So if you need sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basics of smoking and some good methods to use also. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## jeremymillrood (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow, nice looking smoker.  You got quite a deal there.  It's going to look great once you're done with the resto..Congrats!!


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Nov 12, 2010)

You got yourself a collectors item there.  Good luck on the resto.  That thing should serve  you well for years.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2010)

That'll do the job Great!


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey Sonny welcome to SMF - That will be one fine smoker once you get her cleaned up


----------



## smokingnd (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome to SMF!!


----------



## sonnyway (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you all for welcoming me : ) I'll post update with pics soon. 

So far, 

Sanded down major rusted area then painted with a Rust-Oleum[emoji]174[/emoji] High Heat 2000°F Flat Black

To hold the heat and keep consistent temperature, lined the bottom of the cooking chamber withclay bricks and lava rocks. Decide not to use firebrick because it was expensive. I’ll try out clay bricks and if it does not work well then I can always replace it with more lava rocks or splurge on firebricks.

To distribute smoke and heat evenly to smoke chamber from firebox, added steel plate baffle at the firebox opening for the smoke & heat to go under the meat then rise up evenly. Took oven drip pan and added more holes then laid it at the end of the added steel plate. This should mock the Horizon Smokers Drop-In Convection Plateat the fraction of the price.

  

More to do (after Thanksgiving):

Sand other small rust area then repaint the entire smoker.

Extend internal smokestack to grate level  

Add thermometer gauges on each side of the smoke chamber

Seal aroundthe cook chamber door with the Permatex High-Temp Rtv Silicone Gasket Maker. This should help keep more heat & smoke. 

Clean Stainless Steel 

  

Thinking about doing but not needed:

Make a coal basket for the firebox 

Upgrade grate to heavy steel 

Upgrade wheels 

Replace handle with metal spring type

Re finish wood works or replace with metal


----------

